# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Just Freaking Out

## HopefullyHopeful

I don't think I have PTSD. But here was a home invasion and I'm trying to cope and stop thinking about it. I wasn't there it was just my husband and kids but I have panicking about it, what could have happened and relplaying what I imagined happened.

----------


## L

I'm sorry to hear this happened sweety. It happened me and my family a few years ago. It feels really invasive and scary. Have you shared your thoughts with your husband?

----------


## Lunaire

I've also experienced this numerous times in my life and offer my sympathies. 

It may seem like a shock now but it will get much easier to cope with over time.  :Hug:

----------


## HoldTheSea

I have PTSD and was worried about a home invasion happening. I have protection-trained German Shepherds, and I put beware of dog signs in some of the windows and on the front door. No one in their right mind would dream of breaking into my house. My girls bark anytime they see someone walk by the house anyway. They would never let a home invasion happen.
I think getting a dog is a good solution to being worried about break-ins.

----------

